# timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms



## flogger68 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's the thing that strikes me as odd. I put 1400 kms on the car this weekend at highway speed or faster. No problems, best mileage ever. 
Today, I heard a sort of "whirring" noise when I looked under the hood it was clearly coming from the alternator belt area (didn't know the timing belt was right there). Turned car off, restarted, no noise. Repeated twice more, no noise. Drive it 2 blocks... no apparent problems. Stop the car, come back won't start.
4 attempted starts: only sound is the what I assume to be the starter, no cranking.
Tried to boost it (thinking I had a dead alternator and therefore a dead battery). 2 more attempted starts - same sound. Next 2 starts the engine cranked but did not turn over.
So... I don't think this timing belt broke while driving. I'm really hoping damage to valves / head is minimal if any. 
Question 1: could I have done more damage by trying to start it?
Question 2: has anyone heard of a situation where this didn't cost thousands? 
I've got it at a repair shop for German cars, not a dealership. 
Hoping and praying.... someone tell me somthing so I can sleep tonight


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (flogger68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flogger68* »_Question 2: has anyone heard of a situation where this didn't cost thousands?

If there isn't any damage, you're just looking at a regular timing belt job (I'm not too familiar with the mk4 motors, but I believe you're just talking about a timing belt and tensioner, water pump, thermostat, coolant flush and serp belt). That usually isn't too bad, there's plenty of space on these cars and getting in there isn't as bad as it is on some other vehicles. From what I've heard, it's usually a <$500 or so job for a mk4 - I could be wrong about that. Throwing a compression test on top of that would be a good idea.
But cost shouldn't be a big deal [unless something's broken]. ~$500 is what I've heard, and that sounds about right considering the dealer quoted my friend $250-350 to do the timing belt on a mk3 - throw the parts and labor associated with the water pump change on there and $500 sounds about right to me.


----------



## MyFriendsCallMeWhiskers (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (flogger68)*

did you take the timing belt cover off and see that the belt was broken or in a serious state of disrepair (i.e. missing teeth). or did the repair shop just throw that out there as a possible culprit as to why it won't start?
Seems like if it drove fine around the block a couple times, then all of a sudden wouldn't start could be something else...?


----------



## jasmatshi (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (ninety9gl)*

Id like to go to that dealer you're talking about. My local dealer said it'd be $1100 for a timing belt job.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (jasmatshi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasmatshi* »_Id like to go to that dealer you're talking about. My local dealer said it'd be $1100 for a timing belt job.

This is off-topic, but that's ridiculous. There's no way that's just the (acc and timing) belts and timing belt tensioner, there has to be stuff they're adding onto that. The cost of parts shouldn't be more than $100, and doing just what you need to / should be doing only takes 1.5-3 hours or so. Even ConsumerGuide's estimate, with the cost of parts and $50/hour labor, is $110 - but, once again, that's just the "essentials". They're probably assuming you want to do the water pump, thermostat and a coolant flush/fill at the same time, among a few other nickle-and-dime things.
But look at the cost of parts, and ask around - even shops that might not be willing to do the job, like a Midas or something, could look up how much time it should take to do and give you a quote for labor. You'd have a hard time breaking $500, let alone $1000.
/offtopic


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (ninety9gl)*

$100 in parts, where do you get them. maybe for the t-belt and tensioner and poss the serp belt, but not if you add the water pump and thermostat. You're much closer to $250-300 at dealer/shop prices. And I don't know of any shop that charges $50/hr. That is a low hourly rate.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_$100 in parts, where do you get them. maybe for the t-belt and tensioner and poss the serp belt, but not if you add the water pump and thermostat. You're much closer to $250-300 at dealer/shop prices.

Right, that's not including the parts or time associated with the water pump - I said that three times between both of my previous posts. I do it all together myself, but as much as it might be a good idea and might be a convenient time to do it, it isn't the same job (at least not on the mk3) and it shouldn't be assumed.

_Quote »_And I don't know of any shop that charges $50/hr. That is a low hourly rate.

Yeah, it's a bit of a stretch but I referenced it mainly just to show that there isn't a lot there in terms of parts and time... Though I wonder if CG's estimate even includes the tensioner, let alone the accessory belt(s)... Still, while it may be on the opposite end of the spectrum, it's just as much of a stretch as quoting/charging $1100 to do the timing belt on a mk3, even if you tack the cooling system on that. Both may be possible, but I'd think either would be pretty uncommon.
Sorry about the threadjacking.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (flogger68)*

just did the conversion of 170k km to miles.... 105k mi, seems the belt broke right on time.... and considering its 8 yrs old, I think you were lucky it went this far.


----------



## flogger68 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (ps2375)*

I didn't know the belts were breaking earlier than suggested maintenance. This is the second belt in that car. Seller gave me the old belt when he sold it to me. Mechanic confirmed it was OEM and used.... so I guess I'm nearing the lifespan of belt number 2. 
At any rate... first full day in the shop and the mechanic was just looking removing the head. He'll let me know tomorrow how bad it is. 
He says (and has maintained the whole time) that the chances of valve damage is 100% and head damage is likely. It's just a matter of how bad. 
Does everyone agree with his opinion or should I be towing it somewhere else?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (flogger68)*

valves maybe, head, I doubt it.
I assumed this was original belt, some go longer , some shorter. Seems odd that this is second belt(how long was it on there?). Did they do the tensioner first time? Has the plastic impeller water pump been changed?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: timing belt broke today - 2000 Jetta GLS - 170,000 kms (flogger68)*

According to the Bentley manual these engines are "interferrence motors" and "damage will occur if engine is turned over while timing belt is disconnected"...so yes cranking motor after belt broke was not a good thing! Good luck hope you don't end up with too much damage...make sure they replace TB, tensioner, motor mount bolts (they are strech bolts and must be removed to do MKIV TB), water pump for sure..driven by TB so if it goes it will take out your new belt!







You have serp belt off so I always replace that too as well as the tensioner roller for the serp tensioner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Did the mechanic show you a broken belt?


_Modified by twicepardoned at 6:48 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

FYI when my belt broke the head was not damaged. I replaced the valves, lifters and guides... and only the guides that cracked.
Not too expensive really but I'd just take the head to a shop and have them redo it ten put it back on yourself.


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

So is this whirring noise an indicator of timing belt about to break? I think I'm due, since my last belt was installed 60k Miles ago. I'm afraid to drive my car right now...


----------



## freakonatour (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: (ATPTourFan)*

I did a timing belt and head gasket on a mk4 yesterday that stripped oe impeller and overheated.
54k, and the weird thing was that it was not the original belt? lol, weird world.
head gaskets and new beetles are fun


----------

